# Cpl Glen Arnold - 2 Field Ambulance



## old medic (19 Sep 2006)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2069

News Release
Names of Remaining Deceased Soldiers Released

CEFCOM NR–06.025 - September 19, 2006

OTTAWA – The remaining three Canadian soldiers killed in the suicide attack that occurred on September 18 in Afghanistan are:

Corporal Glen Arnold from 2 Field Ambulance based in Petawawa, Ontario;

Corporal Shane Keating of 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based in Shilo, Manitoba; and

Corporal Keith Morley, of 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry.

Private David Byers, also of 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry was the fourth soldier killed in the attack.

The four soldiers were killed, and a number of others injured, when a suicide bomber, travelling on a bicycle, detonated his bomb near Canadian troops on foot patrol in the Panjwayi district, Kandahar Province, Afghanistan...............


----------



## old medic (19 Sep 2006)

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2006/09/19/1862533.html

Corporal slain in suicide bombing was ‘very much a soldier,’ says mother



> MCKERROW, Ont. (CP) — The mother of a Canadian Forces corporal slain by a suicide bomber in Afghanistan says her son was “very much a soldier.”
> 
> Leona Arnold says her son, Cpl. Glen Arnold, was among four soldiers killed Monday during an attack on Canadian troops outside of Kandahar.
> 
> ...


Article continues online.


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Sep 2006)

Hero's

the lone piper stands, he stands by the sea,
playing his song, the sorrows of melody,
as the notes ring out, the air gives a chill,
as the lone piper plays, away on the hill,
tears are shed,  we put them to rest,
the heroes that died, the ones who did their best,
the flag is folded, its passed right along,
while the piper still stands, playing his song,
but the heroes will be remembered, both by you and me
for giving their lives, so others could be free.

Sgt. David Hill / 2005


----------



## simysmom99 (20 Sep 2006)

It doesn't say if he was a medic or not.  Whatever the case, another member of our medic family has fallen.  Rest in Peace.


----------



## Armymedic (20 Sep 2006)

Glen was most certainly a medic.

I have known Glen since 97 when I met him in Sault Ste Marie, on my way to the Winnipeg floods. Since he joined the Reg F in 98, we have played hockey together, and he has worked with me and worked for me. I know his wife and ex wife and their children. His oldest child is only 8.

He was a dedicated soldier and loving father, and will be missed.


----------



## 043 (20 Sep 2006)

RIP Glen, thanks alot!


----------



## big bad john (20 Sep 2006)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2073

Statement from the family of Corporal Glen Arnold
September 20, 2006

We would like to first send heart felt condolences to the families and friends of the other fallen and injured soldiers. We understand the difficult time you are going through and our prayers are with you.

My husband Glen was born in Sudbury, Ont., and raised in McKerrow, Ont., where his loving parents George and Leona reside. He bravely served his country for 14 years during which he deployed to Bosnia-Herzegovina, as a member of DART in Sri Lanka and one previous deployment to Afghanistan. 

In addition to being a dedicated soldier, we will first and foremost remember Glen as a dedicated father and a loving husband. He was loved and respected and will be dearly missed by all of us. 

In closing, during this difficult time, as we grieve the loss of a husband, a father, a son, a brother and a friend, we respectfully request privacy. 

Loving wife,
Kerry and Family

- 30 -

Note to the editors: The Department of National Defence is publishing this statement at the request of the family. For more information please contact 2nd Lieut. Krzysztof Stachura, 2 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group Public Affairs Officer, at (613) 687-5511 extension 6351, or (613) 639-0485 (cell).

Petawawa Public Affairs Office
Canadian Forces Base Petawawa
Petawawa, Ontario K8H 2X3
(613) 687-5511 local 6721 or 6351 
Cell (613) 639-9107 or 639-0485 
Fax (613) 588-7908 
E-mail : +Petawawapublicaffairs@forces.gc.ca


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (20 Sep 2006)

RIP Cpl Arnold


----------



## Devlin (20 Sep 2006)

RIP guys...thoughts and prayers to the families


----------



## medicineman (21 Sep 2006)

RIP  .

MM


----------



## xo31@711ret (21 Sep 2006)

RIP  Soldier 

Militi Succurrimus


----------



## nsmedicman (21 Sep 2006)




----------



## Popurhedoff (21 Sep 2006)

Our condolances to Glen's family and friends.


----------



## old medic (24 Sep 2006)

http://lfpress.ca/newsstand/News/National/2006/09/22/1877956-sun.html

Soldiers' bomb deaths hit hometowns hard
Fri, September 22, 2006
By GREGORY BONNELL, Canadian Press



> ESPANOLA -- The cenotaph outside this town's Legion hall bears the names of 26 soldiers, local men who "served till death" in the name of their country.
> 
> Two more names -- the first since 1968 -- soon will be etched into the grey stone.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (24 Sep 2006)

http://www.journalpioneer.com/index.cfm?sid=792&sc=1


Nephew was 'a hero'
By JIM BROWN
The Journal-Pioneer



> A message from a Canadian serving in Afghanistan proved "almost prophetic," according to his uncle.
> 
> "You have been my strength ... and you will need your strength."
> 
> ...


----------



## Armymedic (24 Sep 2006)

Glen was a good soldier,

But as a hockey player.... :-X well, he did come out to play.  ;D


----------



## Armymedic (25 Sep 2006)

His memorial will be held at Y-101, 1000 hrs 26 Sept. Reception at 2 Fd Amb lines afterward.


----------



## big bad john (26 Sep 2006)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2085

Media Advisory
Memorial Service for Corporal Glen Arnold
MA- 022.06 - September 25, 2006

CFB PETAWAWA, Ont. – A Memorial Service for Corporal Glen Arnold, 2 Field Ambulance, will be held Tuesday, September 26, at 10:00 a.m. at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa in building Y-101.   

Corporal Glen Arnold was one of four Canadian soldiers killed when a suicide bomber, travelling on a bicycle, detonated his bomb near Canadian troops on foot patrol in the Panjwayi district, Kandahar Province, Afghanistan. The attack occurred at approximately 9:30 a.m. Kandahar time, on September 18, 2006, about 30 km west of Kandahar City. 

To maintain the dignity of the Memorial Service the family has requested that a media pool be arranged.  The family has authorized two video-camera locations during the memorial.  Two photographers will be allowed at each of these locations; however, no movement between the two positions will be allowed.  All media are asked to arrive no latter than 9:00 a.m. at the front gate parking lot, from where they will be escorted to the Memorial Service.  

To respect the family and military members grieving through this difficult time, no interviews will be granted.  

Media wishing to attend should wear appropriate attire for a Memorial Service. 

- 30 - 

Note to the editors:  For more information please contact 2nd Lieut. Krzysztof Stachura, 2 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group Public Affairs Officer, at (613) 687-5511 extension 6351, or (613) 639-0485 (cell).

Petawawa Public Affairs Office
Canadian Forces Base Petawawa
Petawawa, Ontario  K8H 2X3
(613) 687-5511 local  6721 or  6351
Cell (613) 639-9107 or 639-0485
Fax (613) 588-7908
E-mail : +Petawawapublicaffairs@forces.gc.ca


----------



## Armymedic (30 Sep 2006)

Glen was laid to rest in a private ceremony yesterday.


_"We are the Forces' Medicals,
Your friends in time of woe.
When you are sick or stressed or sore
To you, we'll always go.
On land, at sea, or in the air
Fear not for we'll be there"_

Excerpt of lyrics for The Medical Branch March


----------

